

May I help you? No thanks, just looking. - jclemenson
http://bijansabet.com/post/1108802698/may-i-help-you-no-thanks-just-looking

======
jclemenson
Been thinking a lot about this space and am almost done with a prototype.
Would love to connect with others who are similarly fascinated by it.

~~~
aspir
I'm not a skilled programmer, but I defintiely see potential for some far
reaching machine learning opportunities for this.

